# Problems with Video Dat File



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

I am trying to download a music video from the internet for a friend. I have tried downloading it and eventually became successful when I went to my temp files and got the file. It's a .dat file. The only problem I have is that when it's the temp it will play but when I copy it to My Documents then Windows Media won't play it. I have tried using dat converters and I have tried changing the file extention but no success. Anyways to convert or download the file? 


P.S. Here is the URL of the video. If anyone can covert the video themselves then they can just e-mail it to me or if they are able to instruct me on how to play the file that would be great.
mms://wmd31sea.activate.net/buenavista/bvmg/disneyrecords/lilo_ateens_falling_video_300k.wmv#0;1.000;0;0;1:2;2:2


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

just take off the mms, replace with http and remove the numbers at the end to leave the URL as 

http://wmd31sea.activate.net/buenavista/bvmg/disneyrecords/lilo_ateens_falling_video_300k.wmv


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

No I don't have problems with that. When I take the file from the temp file I am not able to play the file. It's a dat file. Or do you think perhaps I am able to download the file from that url using a website. Does anyone have one?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Dat file? Instead of streaming it, try downloading it first and then opening it with your media player. To circumvent opening it in winamp or windows media player, right click on the link and hit "save target as..." or "save link as...", then select a location on your hard drive to save to.


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

I did download it. I wasn't streaming it if I took it from the temp folder. I copied the file to the hardrive but it won't open. Just nevermind because nobody seems to be able to help.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah, you were streaming it, and you didn't follow my directions. But as it seems none of us were able to help you, the topic was closed.


----------

